# Lighting a Planted Aquarium "On The Cheap"



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

If you are in need some good, inexpensive lighting for your planted aquarium, you can do what some of our GSAS members have done. DIY CFL Chicken Brooder lights! Here is an article on Tankgeek.com that may help you but suffice to say that 1 fixture ($10 US) plus 1 CFL bulb ($4 US) ("Daylight" about 6500K preferred) and you can have sufficient light to grow most plants.


----------



## doubleott05

ha ha i have one of thoes. at one point i had like 5 or 6 of them. good show


----------



## H2OAggie

Very cool idea. I love money saving DIY like this.


----------

